
Cadillac Tops Tesla in Consumer Reports' First Ranking of Automated Driving - bbrunner
https://www.consumerreports.org/autonomous-driving/cadillac-tops-tesla-in-automated-systems-ranking/
======
sylentmode
Only works in some roads, and requires you full attention the whole time.
Somehow that makes it better. By this logic a car with manual only mode is
even better.

~~~
Latteland
I can't understand why limiting it to certain areas is a good thing
(geofencing). One limitation of the google waymo system is I believe it still
requires pre-measuring of the roads, ie someone had to drive by there ahead of
time. Tesla afaik does have the possibility of improvement but in general
works without any precomputed scenery.

